# Debian - Benutzer ändern



## Jedi-Joker (5. September 2007)

*Debian - Benutzer ändern*

Halli Hallo,

ich sollte unter Debian ( als Recherche ) den Benutzer ändern lassen, d.h. den Namen ändern oder andere Funktionen hinzufügen.

Ich habe gegoogelt, aber kaum brauchbares gefunden.


Könnt ihr mir ein Link geben, wo ich es nachgucken kann ?


----------



## Thomsn (5. September 2007)

*AW: Debian - Benutzer ändern*

http://www.debian.de/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tutorial.de.html#s-newuser

Könnte vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (5. September 2007)

*AW: Debian - Benutzer ändern*



			
				Thomsn am 05.09.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.debian.de/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tutorial.de.html#s-newuser
> 
> Könnte vielleicht helfen.




Leider ist es auch nicht, was ich da brauche.............denn ich habe schon die 2 anderen "Themen"..........."Benutzer löschen" und "Benutzer hinzufügen"..das waren die 2 anderen^^


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (5. September 2007)

*AW: Debian - Benutzer ändern*

http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usermod.htm (speziell der Parameter "-l login_name")


----------



## Jedi-Joker (5. September 2007)

*AW: Debian - Benutzer ändern*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 05.09.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usermod.htm (speziell der Parameter "-l login_name")




aahh......cool thx..........was ist mit Passwort-Änderung für Benutzer ?


----------



## airbuspilot (5. September 2007)

*AW: Debian - Benutzer ändern*



			
				Jedi-Joker am 05.09.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 05.09.2007 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passwd username


----------



## Chemenu (5. September 2007)

*AW: Debian - Benutzer ändern*



			
				Jedi-Joker am 05.09.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 05.09.2007 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passwd _Benutzername_ 
..
.
Oder Google und Eingabe von: "man passwd". 
(Ohne Anführungszeichen, dann ist gleich das erste Ergebnis das Manual des passwd Befehls. Kannste aber auch gleich unter Linux in die Shell eintippen... )


----------

